# Suicide Jump



## wasabi

A police officer sent this to me.
It is not for the faint of heart.

If you have a weak stomach, then don't look at the URL. It is a picture of the demise of a suicide jumper taken shortly after he landed. It shows him with his insides now on the outside. You will see the look of horror on the faces of the bystanders. The faces of the bystanders is why I believe this is real...

http://home.att.net/~songs2/Jumper.jpg


----------



## pdswife

two karma points for you!


----------



## texasgirl

wasabi, you are not right,  how could you..... how could you show something so horrible

I loved it


----------



## 240brickman

I'll have to see the Police Report for myself,  to know for sure.  But I suspect fowl play in this alleged  "suicide".




















HAR!!

--J


----------



## middie

wasabi you're as sick as I am !! 
I LOVE it !! lol


----------



## wasabi

I think the cook did it.


----------



## Barbara L

240brickman said:
			
		

> I'll have to see the Police Report for myself, to know for sure. But I suspect fowl play in this alleged "suicide".


You are right.  The police department is now left with egg on its face and they are now scrambling to round up suspects.

Cute one wasabi!

 Barbara


----------



## buckytom

i heard there was an ex pro football player seen nearby that night. 
the police said they found eggwhites on his shoes (bruno maglis), gloves covered in dried yolk, and they found more eggwhite in his ford bronco.


----------



## Barbara L

They'll never make the charges stick BT.  As his lawyer said, If the yolk is broke, you must release the bloke.   

 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

There are to many hens running around this post with signs, Personally I feel fried and Humpty Dumpty has just taken a beating, Wasabi I think you are Cracked showing this !


----------



## cara

wasabi, that is just great..


----------



## shannon in KS

Falling off chair laughing!     I am not sure what was funnier, the pic or the posts about the picture!!!


----------



## lindatooo

This place is a looooney bin!  What a wonderful spot to be!


----------



## Piccolina

*That's eggcellent*  _(You really had me going there for a sec when I read the title of that post!)_


----------



## Dove

Thanks for the Yolk Wasabi....
Marge


----------



## roadfix

The link no longer exists.


----------



## Addie

roadfix said:


> The link no longer exists.



Well someone didn't like it.


----------



## roadfix

Addie said:


> Well someone didn't like it.


Good, so it has nothing to do with the age of the link.


----------



## GotGarlic

The Internet is eternal: http://www.museumofhoaxes.com/images/Jumper.jpg


----------

